# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  صرفا جهت اطلاع -> خبر موثق خوش از EXTJS

## ghasem.fattahpour

درمورد پشتیبانی RTL هست، من اشک شوق ریختم!

http://www.sencha.com/blog/2010/11/2...comment-157130

----------


## parsbin

سلام
نسخه ای که الان بنام نسخه 4 دادن بیرون قابل استفاده هستش؟ باید یک پروژه رو شروع کنم نسخه 4 رو توصیه میکنین یا 4؟
پشتیبانی از راست به چپ در این نسخه به چه شکلی هستش؟
امکان این که نسخه 3 رو راست به چپ کنیم هستش؟

----------


## mazdadoost

فقط یه نکته :
گفته تو فوریه 2011 نسخه نهاییش میاد!
الان که مارس شده!
یا من حواسم نیست! :متفکر:

----------


## shahab_ss

دوستان عزیز،
چرا این بخش از سایت طرفدار نداره ؟!
اساتید یه فکری بکنید یکمی مشتری جمع کنید :چشمک: 
یعنی هیچکس مشکلی در ExtJs نداره ؟ یا اینکه......؟؟!!

----------


## ghasem.fattahpour

دقیقا حدس شما درسته! خیلی ها نمی دونند چیه!!! البته ایجاد هر محتوای وب به وسیله  extjs هم خیلی زمان بر هست.

----------


## sh_1366

با سلام 
دوست عزیز من با Ext آشنا شدم لطفا اگه امکان داره یک فایل آموزشی برام بزاری ممنون می شم

----------


## shahab_ss

سلام،

http://docs.sencha.com/ext-js/4-0/#!/guide

----------


## masoud_tamizy

خیلی فوق اعاده می شه اگر که دوستان آموزشEXT رو به صورت فارسی قرار بدن چون به یادگیری سریع خیلی کمک می کنه  :لبخند:

----------


## shahrokhimostafa

آموزش فارسی وجود نداره

----------


## aminghaderi

کاش می شد یه اموزش فارس ازش بود یا یکی از دوستان زحمتش رو می کشید ، حد اقل اون مبانی پایه ای اون رو .
مثلا این که چطور باید ازش استفاده کنید ، چطوری می شه به اسکریپت های سروری بایندش کرد (مثل asp.net یا php) و اینکه چطوری می شه با استفاده از اجکس پیاده سازیش کرد.
من حقیقت می شناسم این فریم ورک رو ولی نتونستم خودم باهاش کار کنم ولی چون واقعا برای خودش خدایی هست ، ارزو می کنم یه روزی منبعی فارسی هم ازش ایجاد بشه ، اون دسته از دوستان که طراح ui هستند ، می دونند ساخت یه گرید ویو چقدر سخته و زمانبر هست ولی این فریم ورک همه چیز رو با بهرترین حالت ممکن ، به صورت کاملا مهندسی شده ارئه داده ... واقعا افسوس که منبع فارسی برای حد اقل ها وجود نداره ، حتی یه منبه 10 صفحه ای !!!

----------

